# Troubleshooting Honda GX160 shutting off



## Christech11 (Mar 26, 2019)

I have a TC C27 that I bought earlier this year and outside of the reel needing to be sharpened it's run flawlessly. About a week ago it started to shut off after running for 3-5 minutes. Ran into the same issue today.

I've taken the carb apart and everything is clean and hooked up correctly. Oil was changed about a month ago and does not need to be added. I bought a tune up kit off amazon but I'm hesitant to replace anything mechanically until I figure out the solution.

Any thoughts as to why it shuts off after 3-5 minutes? In most cases it will start back up after a pull or 2 and run for another 3-5 minutes. Thanks in advance for the help.


----------



## AZChemist (Nov 7, 2018)

Try running it with the gas cap off and changing the plug. Could be vapor lock, could be short/foul inside plug as things start to get hotter.


----------



## Christech11 (Mar 26, 2019)

Thanks, I forgot to mention I did change the plug this morning as well. It was better but still died on me a handful of times.


----------



## AZChemist (Nov 7, 2018)

After it dies is the starter more difficult to pull?

When it dies does it bog down slowly, quickly, or surging?


----------



## LawnRat (Mar 22, 2019)

Sounds like maybe the carb bowl isn't filling fast enough. Does it have an inline fuel filter? If it does, replace it, and while doing so check the flow coming from the tank.


----------



## Christech11 (Mar 26, 2019)

AZChemist said:


> After it dies is the starter more difficult to pull?
> 
> When it dies does it bog down slowly, quickly, or surging?


I would say slowly but it somewhat surges. Almost like it's struggling for fuel.


----------



## Christech11 (Mar 26, 2019)

LawnRat said:


> Sounds like maybe the carb bowl isn't filling fast enough. Does it have an inline fuel filter? If it does, replace it, and while doing so check the flow coming from the tank.


I'll have to do that this upcoming weekend. There was a fuel filter that came in the kit and my intention is to eventually get everything changed out. Thanks for the suggestion.


----------



## StarRaider (Jun 29, 2019)

Does it have a fuel shut off valve? When I started my mower for the first time this year, it shut off after a couple of minutes and I realized the valve was closed at the end of last season and I had forgot to open it.


----------



## FlowRider (Apr 7, 2019)

Hard to diagnose wirelessly, but....

Have you checked the low-level oil sensor? I read where you changed the oil. The oil sensor can sometimes sense low oil and cut ignition, and when it is shut off, the oil drains back and it will run again, but as soon as it senses low oil again (as oil gets picked up and pumped) it will start cutting off again.

I'd try adding a little oil, to see if the problem goes away. If not, check your plug cap to make sure it is getting good contact, and make sure you gapped the new plug right.

Is it still under warranty?


----------



## William (Oct 2, 2017)

Clean the jet's.


----------



## Christech11 (Mar 26, 2019)

UPDATE

Had to mow my backyard quick this morning before we go out of town this weekend. Mower started up fine and ran for about 5 min then shut down. Started up. Ran for 45 secs and shut down. This happened 4 more times. 5th time it stayed running for about 15 minutes until I turned it off. Leads me to think maybe it's an oil sensor issue @FlowRider mentioned above. Will update again next weekend when i can work on it. Thanks for all the suggestions.


----------

